# A little bed Bug



## Overread

Well sort of, in the dark misty cold night as I was about to crawl into bed something moved on a book by the bedside; 2 mins later I'm sure anyone watching the flat will have thought there was a party going on with the flash firing. Downside of shooting in dim light at something silly AM is focusing was a nightmare, plus a reasonable amount of "lots of white = grey now" from the auto flash and me not checking histograms......

Otherwise nabbed a few good shots - even tried for a focus stack; I got the shots, but the little devil moved a leg through the whole scene just to prevent me!!

Anyway here are the things you want to see - the shots 






http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6507960569_ed3970f480_o.jpg






http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6507960821_c055e9f866_o.jpg
Those two I tried to take a straight as I could as it was on the side of the book, but sadly had to make some big crops of both once I'd corrected the angle (plus I nipped a leg from one annoyingly). Nailing the focus on that tiny black dot is a nightmare. I think these were around 3:1 magnification (remember fair amount of the frame lost to cropping)






http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6507961167_fc2feef49d_o.jpg

Thankfully nothing lost here, though the book colours have done some neat banding on the left and the lighting is somewhat harsher than I like. I didn't have my cup on the lens so didn't quite get that perfect diffused like that I want *plus the cup tends to make focusing a nightmare as it bumps into things - though I've got longer arms on the flashheads now so I might well be increasing the diffusion material on them to soften things up). 

All 3 taken with Canon 7D, Canon MPE 65mm macro and Twinflash unit.

Any comments/crits greatly welcomed - thanks all :mrgreen:
And sleep well knowing things like this could be crawling all over your beside books as well!


----------



## paigew

ummmm....eewwwwww! Remind me to never use my camera on a bug I find in my house. I would never be able to sleep


----------



## vipgraphx

that is nasty and I heard they are very hard to get rid of...yuk


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

she looks friendly!


----------



## shootermcgavin

How the heck, I thought bed bugs were almost invisible to the human eye...  What macro lens were you using?  I'm assuming the thing is smaller than a 1/3 of an ant.


----------



## manaheim

Aw hell.


----------



## Overread

haha Mana you know its never safe for you near macro stuff 

But yeah this isn't quite a bedbug - as I said its more it was near the bed, its what I would guess is around 3 or 4 mm or so and rather "fat" as well. Certainly bigger than a proper bed bug (I don't have a microscope ----- yet ---(


----------



## MissCream

Wow I never thought a bug could be cute!


----------



## jrice12

Is that one of them.... Bookbugs?!? Good work, a real challenge.


----------



## manaheim

Overread said:


> haha Mana you know its never safe for you near macro stuff
> 
> But yeah this isn't quite a bedbug - as I said its more it was near the bed, its what I would guess is around 3 or 4 mm or so and rather "fat" as well. Certainly bigger than a proper bed bug (I don't have a microscope ----- yet ---(



Yeah, but now I'm gonna have nightmares all night thinking that that thing might ... MIGHT ... be in my bed.

All your fault, you b@st@rd.


----------



## cgipson1

nice shots..


----------



## Overread

Thanks for the compliments guys  



manaheim said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha Mana you know its never safe for you near macro stuff
> 
> But yeah this isn't quite a bedbug - as I said its more it was near the bed, its what I would guess is around 3 or 4 mm or so and rather "fat" as well. Certainly bigger than a proper bed bug (I don't have a microscope ----- yet ---(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but now I'm gonna have nightmares all night thinking that that thing might ... MIGHT ... be in my bed.
> 
> All your fault, you b@st@rd.
Click to expand...


If I ever get a microscope with a camera I'll scare you with the things living on your keyboard and mouse


----------



## e.rose

MissCream said:


> Wow I never thought a bug could be cute!



Haha!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought, "Aw... he's kinda cute!"


----------



## manaheim

Overread said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys
> 
> 
> 
> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha Mana you know its never safe for you near macro stuff
> 
> But yeah this isn't quite a bedbug - as I said its more it was near the bed, its what I would guess is around 3 or 4 mm or so and rather "fat" as well. Certainly bigger than a proper bed bug (I don't have a microscope ----- yet ---(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but now I'm gonna have nightmares all night thinking that that thing might ... MIGHT ... be in my bed.
> 
> All your fault, you b@st@rd.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ever get a microscope with a camera I'll scare you with the things living on your keyboard and mouse
Click to expand...


nooooooo....


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Look at how its looking right at you in the first one! Very cool!!!


----------



## naptime

very cool

and i thought books only had worms.


----------



## tpe

The links are playing up, i could see them before but now they are all gone?!. Anyway they were very nice, and wonderfully close, lighting and exposure, and it would be nice to see them again .

TIm


----------



## xyphoto

Nice capturing. You must be very sensitive to your surroundings. So... Tell the truth. Did you kill it?


----------



## Trever1t

uh...ewwwww. I hope you put it outside! I don't think I want to do bug macro work...too freaky for me but your shots are cool and crisp!


----------



## Overread

Thanks guys  

TPE - the links should still work, maybe flickr was having some troubles or your local connection was blocking filckr for a moment. Hope you can get them to work again. 

xyphoto - but but its just a cute little bug, no need to kill. 

Trever1t - actually I left the little bug to do what little bugs do (whatever that is). I mean it was surviving fairly well on its own and whilst my flat isn't that warm its a might be warmer than outside (and bugs appreciate a bit of warmth now and again).


----------



## mishele

He is soooo cute....lol Next time can you put a scarf and a hat on him and post a new avatar?!! :hug::


----------



## BekahAura

Overread said:


> If I ever get a microscope with a camera I'll scare you with the things living on your keyboard and mouse



If you really wanna scare people check out your eyelashes with a microscope!

That really is the cutest bug I've ever seen, like a teddy bear. =)


----------

